# cognac



## par (May 22, 2005)

I've re-discovered cognac over the last year.
And i got to say that it matches beutifully with a nice cigar.

so in the last 2 yeard i've been building up my cognac experience and collection.

I've come to really like one brand in particular, the camus brand. They make some really nice smooth cognacs. I started out with the XO which i really liked before i headed into the XR which is outstanding.

Last week i splurged and got myself a bottle of the Camus Extra, which i sampled on friday. A real treat, and oh soooo smooth. This is what the trade rags write about this spirit: "Camus's Extra, in a flask-like decanter, brings together old Cognacs from Borderies, Grande Champagne and Petite Champagne; it has a nose of walnuts and tobacco for a mellow, velvety taste."

Anyone else out there that enjoys cognac or armagnac?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love cognac.

I have a bottle of the Louis VIII. It was a gift from my dad three years ago. I have a glass with him on every Christmas.

Hennesy Paradise is another great on that goes great with a Monte #2.

I also like Remy Martin VSOP. For the money,this one is a great one.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A congac fan too. I like Pierre Ferrand (sp). Excellent value in all price points. Their XO is a great deal. I guess the ownership split up and one of them opened their own company and I have bottle from them too, forget the name- will have to look when I get home but an amazing value.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

My favorite is Delamain Vespers. I also like the Remy Martin VSOP and the Hennessy XO.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a bottle of Gautier Blue and Gold XO. It is really smooth stuff. It's very similar to a Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon.

Goes great with cigars.

The Doc


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

par said:


> I've re-discovered cognac over the last year.
> And i got to say that it matches beutifully with a nice cigar.
> 
> so in the last 2 yeard i've been building up my cognac experience and collection.
> ...


Yeah, XO is a great match with fine cigars. I'm fairly new to congnacs... what is XR? Can you suggest some good ones?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Start day dreaming looking at this:

http://le-cognac.com/pf/selection.html


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Good Cognac for Cigar, Drink*

Cuban ( great with a cigar!!) 
½ Cognac 
¼ apricot brandy 
¼ lime juice


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ahhhh...Remy XO...and I'd love to get my hands on a bottle of Remy Louis XIII, but at $1500 per bottle I'd rather spend the $1500 on cigars and Remy XO...also gonna try the Armangnac's as I understand they are a little smokier in taste...no intention to threadjack but anyone recommend a good starter bottle of Armangnac?


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Yeah, XO is a great match with fine cigars. I'm fairly new to congnacs... what is XR? Can you suggest some good ones?


I've been really happy with the Camus brand. Very, very nice. 
I also like Remy, but the louis XIII is too rich for my blood... 

I found the hennessy to be to raw and not smooth enough.

XR is eXtra Rare. It's one notch more aged cognac than XO.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> I love cognac.
> 
> I have a bottle of the Louis VIII. It was a gift from my dad three years ago. I have a glass with him on every Christmas.
> 
> ...


Louis the EIGHT?

I never heard of that.......

I've heard of Louis XIII though........


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Neuromancer said:


> Ahhhh...Remy XO...and I'd love to get my hands on a bottle of Remy Louis XIII, but at $1500 per bottle I'd rather spend the $1500 on cigars and Remy XO...also gonna try the Armangnac's as I understand they are a little smokier in taste...no intention to threadjack but anyone recommend a good starter bottle of Armangnac?


$1,500.00??? That's full list. Walk into any liquor store and they'll quote you just under $1,200.00. If you look around, you can get Louis XIII for less than $600.00. The Extra can be easily found for less than $400.00. The XO is probably the best deal since it's around $100.00.

There are other Cognacs out there that are on par with Louis XIII for around $500.00.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I payed around $300 for my extra at SIN airport.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

CoventryCat86 said:


> $1,500.00??? That's full list. Walk into any liquor store and they'll quote you just under $1,200.00. If you look around, you can get Louis XIII for less than $600.00. The Extra can be easily found for less than $400.00. The XO is probably the best deal since it's around $100.00.
> 
> There are other Cognacs out there that are on par with Louis XIII for around $500.00.


Please PM me as to were you can get Louis XIII for less than $600.00 ! I have never seen it less than $900.00.

Let me know. I want another bottle for that price.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Please PM me as to were you can get Louis XIII for less than $600.00 ! I have never seen it less than $900.00.
> 
> Let me know. I want another bottle for that price.


I'd be interested as well.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I second the Pierre Ferrand ...love the stuff! I just went in with a friend of mine on a case (6 bottles) of Tesseron 29 ...supposed to be very good. I wish I could find more of the Hardy Cognac I had from 1873....it seems I can only dig up the bottles on Japanese auction sites and they end up selling for about $2000 ..but boy is that stuff good!


----------



## CarpeManana (Sep 16, 2005)

If you can find Loius Xlll for $600--call me! In Houston, at Specs, for a cash price you can get it for just over 1200$. I've seen the crystal bottle go for 450$ to a collector, so that's not a bad deal there.
And you don't have to pay big bucks for great Cognac. Pierre Farrand Reserve is a steal at around 50$.
My buy is Claude Chetelier VSOP, $12.99. You. Cannot. Beat. It. Well you can, and I'll drink Loius trey..if you're buying at $150.00 a shot! heh


----------

